# Kennel Rant



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Just returned from a 12 day trip and I'm so ticked off I have to rant somewhere. We'd been planning this trip for 8 months and thought about postponing getting a puppy until after we got back, but lost my old GSD around this time last year and couldn't wait. Plus preferred dealing with new puppy in the summer, rather than in the dead of winter.

So, picked up our new puppy at the end of May. We put him in a local kennel we have used before for our other dogs just before we left for our trip 12-13 days ago. He was 6 months old and a happy healthy dog. He weighed a lean 60 pounds.

We returned home late last night after 13 hours in planes and airports to a series of frantic e-mails from a friend whose name we left at the kennel as a possible contact in case of emergency. (We also left our own e-mail address, but they made no effort to contact us directly).

Appartently yesterday morning the kennel suddenly "discovered" that our puppy was limping so badly he could hardly walk and that his leg was severely swollen. The kennel made no effort to contact us, but did call our contact person. When they described his condition she INSISTED that he immediately be taken to a vet, which they did. He turned out to have a significant absess in his left rear leg. And a fever of 105.5. The vet lanced the absess, bandaged him up and put him on antibiotics.

When the kennel opened this morning we were in the parking lot. I was so angry I told them to just get my dog, who I immediately took outside and examined. His leg was bandaged, he was limping badly, he was lethargic and he looked a little shell shocked. He had also lost 10% of his body weight and looked emaciated.

Meanwhile my wife is inside, going over the bill and listening to the people at the kennel tell us what a wonderful time our dog had. Their explanation for his injury - maybe he banged his paw the day before when he was running around in their yard during one of the many play session he had with some of the other dogs.

While we were riding back in the car, I told my wife that I was sure our puppy had lost a bunch of weight. Once we got home, I pulled the records from our last vet visit, which had been a couple of days before we dropped him off to confirm his weight. We compared this to his weight yesterday, when they took him to the vet. In less than two weeks he had gone from 60 pounds and gaining 1-2 pounds a week to 53 pounds.

My wife called the kennel back to find out if they had been feeding the amounts we instructed and if he had been eating all his food. They assured us that our instructions had been followed to the letter and he had eaten everything they gave him. When asked how they could explain his weight loss, they suggested that since he had been having so much fun in his daily play sessions, it had probably just been exercise related.

I think they were surprised by my single word response - "Bull****". I walk my dog 1-2 miles 6 times a week. Plus tug games and ball chasing sessions at least once or twice a day. Unless he was running the equivalent of a marathon in these play sessions there is no way my puppy dropped 7 pounds in 12 days. (My guess is that they messed up and fed him 1/2 of what we instructed and were too inattentive to notice his weight loss).

Even the kennel's own vet noted in the medical records that our dog looked abnormally thin and clearly needed to gain weight.

What pisses me off the most is their complete unwillingness to take any responsibility for what happened to my dog in their care. *** Removed by ADMIN - inappropriate historical reference ***


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't feel completely sympathetic. Stuff like this happens. I think it is easily explainable and unless the kennel had a track history of negligence, I wouldn't be so quick to be so hateful. 

Accidents happen, a knick while playing could easily turn into an abscess. The kennel contacted your emergency contacted and sought vet care, they did not leave him without medical attention.

Dogs DO lose weight in boarding. Even in daycare, it's more stimulation than your walks and fetch, guaranteed. GSDs aren't good kennel dogs in general and it's easy for them to drop weight. 

I'm wondering what responsibility they're unwilling to take? You likely signed a waiver saying that any medical care was on you, did you not? I know I do that for the daycare my dogs go to.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I am curious what others think about the weight loss. I have kenneled my dog numerous times, and he has never dropped weight. He is 74 pounds, and I would be very upset if he lost 7 pounds.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I would be upset too. This is why I don't board my dogs. I would just never, ever go back there. 

See if next time you can find a young adult you trust to house sit with the dog.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I guess my isn't really kenneled - he stays at his trainer's house. Sometimes other dogs are there too, but usually just the trainer''s dogs.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I can understand your need to rant, but the comparison to a concentration camp is wack- unfortunate things sometimes happen, and this is why many people don't board young puppies. But just remember, with a note to others, not ALL kennels are bad-


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Every time I "kenneled" my dog in the past there was some weight loss. Of course he stayed at a doggy daycare and I'm pretty sure his usual food intake wasn't enough for the energy he was burning off...

However the abscess would concern me. I would think they would see it before it was as bad as it was..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Things happen. 

My dogs all lose weight when I board them with my breeder for a week. They are so much more active at her house, running constantly. In fact, sometimes I refer to her house as "fat camp". She always ups their food when they are there because of the extra activity, but they lose weight anyway. A few months ago she had Carly and Russell while I went to a dog show. Carly managed to scrape her pads badly, racing around the side of the house like a crazy dog all weekend, across these concrete pavers. Tore the heck out of her feet. My breeder felt awful, but it wasn't her fault that Carly is the energizer bunny, and doesn't know when to stop.

Like I said, things happen.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I had one friend who was an exceptional dog sitter; another two I trust if I am in their town and need to go somewhere I cannot take the dogs. Other than that, I'll kennel my dogs. One friend left her dog with another person to dog sit. She prolonged her trip a couple of days. The dog left the day she was scheduled to come home and was killed trying to go home. Another friend had a pet sitter let the dogs out with the cats - against instructions = dead cats. I had a friend dog sit once. The dog bolted out the door and was gone for a week - looking for where I had gone.

Did I say something about kenneling my dogs? Yes. They loose weight unless they are chow hounds. One dog wore a sore on her nose. One bit her partner because they ignored my admonishon not to feed them together (the youngster needed stitches). Once I picked up the meds and discovered that they hadn't been given (that kennel helper lost her job). Fortunately these weren't critical meds. Another kennel, my dog smelled like urine. They said if I left her until morning they would bathe her. I said forget it I want my dog. I found a different kennel after that. BUT I will kennel my dogs when I need to. 

In the OPs case, I think the kennel staff should have been more in tune and not let him loose to mix it up with other dogs to the extent they did. In the case of the person whose breeder let her dog run until she tore up her pads - that person should have been more aware, too.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

It is scary to leave your pup with a kennel; we went out of town this past weekend and left our pup for the first time at our day camp place (Kountry Kennel, Hamshire, IL) and we love them. Camera accessible (over web, you can see pup anytime, which I love although I think our pup just wants to relax away from us  and they have been great with our past pets with very special needs (rx meds, special feeding times, etc)...it really depends on kennel. 

I do think GSDs are great in kennels; our pup came back well loved and had socialized well with other pups (albeit a bit smelly sometimes---which he doesn't have the opportunity at home to do so we camp him once a week for half a day...again, it depends on kennel. We had tried another kennel (through our vet) with our first pup (R. Ridgeback) and he came back with kennel cough and and lost weight...we were ticked like you and the only recourse we took was not kenneling him there again...they are our babies, we only want the best, right! 

I hope your pup gets well soon!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be furious. That is almost a pound a day loss plus a serious infection. Yup. I would want my money back.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't know. I am on the fence about this one. Here is why. 

GSD don't always kennel well. They stress, they don't sleep, they are hyper guarded. Can cause weightloss. But that's a lot. 

The abscess, well, embarrassing story here. My girl Lena was off one day at training, no biggy, dogs have bad days. The next day she was lethargic and very off. I took her temp. 104.9. WHAT!!!! So I have her a good once over and found a swollen spot between her toes. When I touched it, it exploded, pus and blood. She had never been out if my control. No idea what happened. Will never know. 

Stuff happens. 

That said, if this had happened at the kennel at my work, there would be no charges except medicines. And if the owner thought we were liable, then not even for that. 

We had a recent incident where a dog, an older infirm dog, got his leg caught under one of the sides of the run. Tried to get up and couldn't. Ended up with a wound. Our staff caught it almost immediately, just by doing basic walk throughs and seeing it. It happens. Dogs are dogs. They can get hurt. 

Now, it would be different if your pup was bitten by another dog, or injured inside his run, or something like that. 

But I can totally see a dog getting hurt and it not being noticed right away.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I would be furious. That is almost a pound a day loss plus a serious infection. Yup. I would want my money back.


This^

I realise infections can set in quickly, but it sounds like this may have happened earlier during the visit? any suggestions from the vet on this? Hope your pup recovers quickly!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

OP, Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I have to agree with the majority here though. I do not think there is any blame on the kennel. They notified your emergency contact upon them finding an issue with your pup. I have never had my dogs in a kennel since we aopted our shepherd in 2012. I didn't want him thinking he was being abandoned and I learned they don't do well in that environment. We were lucky enough that our friend's fiance has a pet sitting service and comes to the house several times a day. So we've used her for several years now and are happy. Accidents happen, we get upset, our dogs hurt and somebody has to be at fault. It's just not always the case. I think this may be one of those times where the kennel was not at fault and did everything that was expected. I hope your pup feels better!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I work at a place that does boarding kennel. 

Dogs are stressed at boarding kennels, for obvious reasons. Your dog is young, i bet your dog was extremely stressed. That is a LONG time to leave a dog at a boarding kennel in my opinion. If you leave for more than a few nights. Get a person to come to your house instead, so much less stress on your poor dog..

Its not uncommon for dogs to not eat a lot (OR AT ALL!!! Even after trying all these specials foods and treats, hand feeding, etc!), have diarrhea, vomit bile because they are not eating, becoming lethargic, begin to shut down after a while of boarding for long periods. (You see this really only on dogs who board for a long period of time, which in my opinion is over a week)

Stress/anxiety can cause weight loss, they may not drink as much. 

The only reason i would be mad at this situation, at the boarding kennel, is that they did not contact me ASAP they found out about his abscess. It could have got worse over night like they said and maybe had an earlier start.. 

Ask them to pay for your medical bill because of this or and to write off the amount you owed them for boarding. 

I know your upset, its your fur baby. But humans are humans, and what else do you expect from a boarding kennel? We all expect them in warm fluffy beds with a smile on their face when we get back, all healthy and that not a thing in the world went wrong. Its a boarding kennel, you have to be realistic here.. Its not your home and its not even a strangers home.. no one will take care of your dog the way you will. 

Thats just my thoughts.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

To be frank, the vast majority of people who bring animals into where I work with horrible swelling or masses that have gotten extremely large and necrotic, they tend to say, but it wasn't like that a few days ago. Truth is that the vast majority of people who own animals aren't going to pick up every little thing. A small cut from a tooth of another animal can be missed if they've been wrestling enough that they're coated in slobber but still happily bouncing in for more. 

Infection tends to take a day or two to set in, but depending on the location and the severity of the injury, you can have the injured area get swollen pretty badly within a quick amount of time. The body's response to injury is an inflammatory response. Increased blood flow, increased WBCs, the start of the clotting cascade, granulation tissue, etc. I can't say how many people say they just noticed a swelling that day they swear wasn't there ages ago.

I get being upset about it, I don't blame you there. It is never fun to deal with medical problems like that when you just got back from a trip. Accidents sadly do happen. I would have asked for some cost for the bill or perhaps the last few days off of the bill since he had been in need of care. Though if I travel, my kids stay where I work. My golden has caused issues every other house hes stayed at otherwise. -.-


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once upon a time, I had a cat. His name was Ashley, but I called him Monster. Anyway, Monster lived inside all the time. One day my landlords at the time were fixing my floor and left a rather large hole to the outside, and Monster went through it. I found him that night, scared and in the bushes. I noticed a tiny bump on his hind end. I went to bed, and the next morning his whole hind quarter was one huge black blob. He was lethargic. I rushed him to the vet, and they kept him, debrided the wound and gave him inter-venous antibiotics. He was fine after a few days, but it all blew up that fast. 

I do not think the OP likened it to a concentration camp. She likened the thinking, pretending its so wonderful, when it isn't. I don't think she was saying the dog was kept in concentration camp like conditions. 

Yes, GSDs do not always kennel well, and they will lose weight.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

You have every right to be upset, that is an unacceptable weight loss and at their attitude and unwillingness to accept responsibility.

If the pup was not eating, the kennel had the information to contact the owners and emergency contact person, and did not bother to. Big red flag.

The OP’s puppy lost a minimum of 11.66% of his body weight over 12 days, from 60# to 53#, not including the weight he should have gained (normal at home weight gain should have been another ~ 2.5 to 3#; plus the 7# lost = ~10# weight loss or 16.66% of total body weight). 

To put it in perspective, this is the equivalent of a 200# man losing over 23# in 12 days; a whopping 33# equivalent lost if you count in the weight the pup should have gained. At the least, the pup should have been the same weight when his owners picked him up, perhaps not gaining any weight, but not 12-16% lighter. Not sure who would think that % weight loss would be acceptable in boarding their own dogs…JMHO.

So the OP’s rant about the kennel feeding his pup starvation rations is not far off the mark when you look at the numbers. 

We hope your pup is healing well now that he is home and will bounce back quickly from all this.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry the OP had to go through this. I would ask for a credit on the bill if it were me. I understand loving a puppy and coming home to seeing it injured and having lost weight. It is very concerning. I never kennel my dog when I leave - I take her with me. I did leave Pyrate and a couple times Raina at my trainer's house where they were treated like family and lived upstairs with the family when I had to travel somewhere without them. Mostly, I take my dog with me where ever I go. If they aren't welcome there - I get a motel room.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I can relate to the OP as I had a similar experience. My dog could not even walk to the car, she crawled. I took her to the vet immediately. They were shocked at her appearance, and treated her right away. Her leg was quite swollen and the xray revealed a tiny break in the leg which was already fusing, indicating that it had happened at least a week prior, which would have been around the first days of her kennel stay. It was touch and go for the next 24 hours as to whether she would lose the leg or not, luckily she did not. Never went back to that kennel. The difficult thing for me was that it was not only recommended by a lot of coworkers who always had great experiences but also by my vet. Just goes to show ... things happen. In my case, they did not try to contact me, and when I picked her up they said "oh yeah, we noticed this morning she seems to be limping and if off her food". Really? My Gracie has since passed, but I never kenneled her again after that experience. With Jazz, if I have to kennel her, I think it will be between the training facility that I take her to, or to the GSD rescue which is not far from me.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont get to leave much but when we do, we like to ditch the dogs on there grandma. Lol poor mom, they just love her.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Quick update on my puppy. After picking him up we took him to our vet. She examined his injured leg and recommended that we sedate him so she could clean out the absess, which had again filled with puss. While she was examining the leg, it basically exploded and large quantities of puss and blood came out.

We left the vet with her, she sedated him, examined the wound, cleaned it out and re-bandaged it. We picked him up yesterday afternoon and spoke to her about his condition. The good news is that he no longer had a fever. The bad news is that the infection is very close to a joint, and has also spread to his lymph nodes. She said that if it were her dog she'd take him to animal hospital for help in managing the wound because of the risk of further infection. We took her advice and went to Angell Memorial (which happens to be close to where we live and is one of the top animal hospitals in the country). After waiting about three hours, we finally got him examined by a surgeon, who looked at the wound and re-bandaged it again. 

By the time we got him home we had spent about 7 hours and close to $1,000 dealing with this (if you include the $250 the kennel charged us to have him examined by its vet). And we are going to have to take him back again in a couple of days to insure that the wound is healing properly.

To those who criticized me for my reference to concentration camps I have a couple of comments.

First, I am 1/2 Jewish and my mother came to this country as a refugee at the outbreak of WWII. I have cousins who spent the entire war hiding in an attic in Holland. 

Second, I am not saying and never said that what happened to my puppy is the same thing as what happened to Jews in the holocaust.

Third, what I am saying is that a puppy (who was already thin) that loses 10% of his body weight in 12 days and who comes back with a serious injury that, at least to me, appears to have been left untreated for a period of time did not receive the kind of treatment I would expect from a professional kennel. While not the same treatment people received in concentration camps, it is worse than the treatment most of the prisoners in our penal system currently receive.

Finally, as I stated in my original post, what made me most angry was the kennels unwillingness to accept any responsibility for all of this and their continuing to insist that my puppy had the time of his life while in their care. He lost a ton of weight and, for some undetermined period of time was seriously injured and left untreated. The kennel should at least acknowledge that they did not provide my dog with the minimum level care and attention he deserved. I dropped off a happy, healthy dog. 12 days later I picked up an emaciated dog with an enormous bandage on his rear leg who could barely walk. Don't try and convince me that his weight loss was a result of all the fun play time he was getting and his injury was due to a little bump he got while frolicking with his new canine friends. To steal a line from a Clint Eastwood movie, "Don't piss on my leg and tell me that it's raining".


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my wife works at a kennel and i see her almost in tears from dealing with dog owners almost on a daily basis upset like you. out of thousands of dogs she deals with there is always onw that comes down or comes in with a problem. an hour walk a day and some ball play in your yard is not exercise for a GSD. while at kennel they run around the inside and outside yard all day besides an hour to eat in a cabin twice a day and over night. the weight loss could be your lack of exercising your dog. you know **** happens, dogs get injured, infections happen. they took your dog to a vet not locked it in a basement to rot. i'ts possible your dog wasn't neglected but you are a being over reactive.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Good Lord.... Comment was a very inappropriate comparison, I get it... none of us have ever stuck our foot in our mouths have we? That is what is so great about the internet and forums you can offend a multitude of people at one time because it is impossible to decipher the manner in which a comment is made or the intentions of the person making it. 

*Granted accidents happen but barring a fluke thing or normal stress of separation* if my dog were in a worse condition than when I left her I would have somebody's butt for it too... that is* my* pup and if I thought for a second she had been mistreated all **** would break loose! I do not think this is an over reaction I think the OP's feelings are being fed by the same emotion that causes us to cry for days about the loss of one of our pets....* LOVE*

OP... I hope your pup heals up quick......


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

The proper phrase is *could _not_ care less. 


OP, somehow I missed that the kennel charged you $250 for their vet to examine your pup. Ridiculous! I would take your bills down and see if they will go halves with you. I agree that it is not 'normal' for a puppy to lose so much weight. Pups are far more resilient than say, an older dog who has never been kenneled. The injury thing is hard to say, but at the very minimum, they should refund you the vet exam fee.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You stick your foot in your mouth and you get corrected for it, and you apologize for it and move on. That's the great thing about the internet - it can teach you a lot. I've done it more than once, that's for sure...

I do think it's interesting that the people that work with dogs, compete with dogs, etc. don't see this as an error on the kennel's part, and that the folks here who don't think it's a big issue. 

I get that you're upset, I'd be upset as well, but to blame it on the kennel? After working in numerous shelters, sanctuaries, daycares, clinics... I just don't think there is anyone to blame. They are DOGS. Things _happen_.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Argumentum ad Hitlerum, can't stand it either.

It's just wrong, wrong, wrong .....

As to the pup. Animal care isn't a cut and dried situation. I've boarded horses in the past and accidents happen. Whether the accident was due to negligence of the persons caring for the animal or not is the question. I'd try to work with the kennel and ask them to cover at least some of the vet bills. 

Usually care, custody and control limitations of the animals is covered in the boarding contract. It often limits liability. 



martemchik said:


> First, you can't be 1/2 Jewish, it's a religion.
> 
> Second, I could care less you didn't take offense to it and think that because you have some sort of connection to my faith you're allowed to use that term as much as you'd like. Fact is, some one was offended, and I know plenty of people that would be offended if they read your post as well. So take it as a life lesson, don't compare dumb things like a dog losing a few pounds to that time, plenty of people lost a lot more than just a few years hiding in an attic.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When I'm not with my dogs, I have no control of what happens to them. 

So I do my best to put the odds in my favor my dogs have a blast when I have to leave them. 

First, I take the responsibility of socializing the heck out of them from the day they hit my house. I take it extremely seriously and put my time, weekly (or more) into assuring MY dog(s) is comfortable with new dogs and MY dog is comfortable in new and changing situations. 

Additionally, I take my dog to dog classes to assure they are trained enough and will listen/be obedient so people enjoy being around them. 

There are ONLY good results from all this planning, training and socialization. Primarily, my dogs do well wherever we go. They are comfortable and rather then maybe pining away and not eating if I leave them somewhere, continue to eat well and be happy. 

More importantly, all this training and socialization brings other RESPONSIBLE dog owners into our lives. Over the classes and play dates and socialization meet ups, I know and trust the owners as well as their dogs. 

Guess what? These dog owners ALSO GO ON VACATIONS! They ALSO need people to take their dogs during these times. How much sense does it then make for me to take their dog(s) when they are out of town and they take mine when I have to leave? 

Frankly, my dogs barely noticed I'm gone once the door closed behind me and I drive off. They are busy rough housing with their mates with people they know! Like being off to summer camp. Love me when I return but sure have a blast when I leave! 

So far this is ideal for me. Had dogs for over 20 years and never had to resort to a kennel and have no plans to ever do so. I even split my dogs up with different families so they become strong independent dogs doing well. 

BTW, this also means a big savings in money for all involved when no kennel is in the mix. So I have happy dogs, happy dog owners and everyone saves money, sounds like it's worth all the work on the front end.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've edited some posts and deleted others - thank you.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I've worked in vet clinics, doggie day cares, boarding facilities and I could never understand the lack of understanding when it comes to dog behavior. They are dogs not people. When you allow your dog to run and play with other dogs you are opening your dog up to being injured by another dog (either directly from getting bitten/scratched or indirectly). Its a fact. You may get lucky and your dog may never be involved in a tiff with another dog but its unlikely the more frequent the exposure becomes. 

Customers always act shocked, or angry or sad or confused like "why would you even have a dog in there capable of biting another dog?!" When more and likely their dog was the main offender to begin with. No matter how sweet you think your dog is they communicate and play differently that human beings and they can hurt each other. Issues are not resolved diplomatically. They are solved with posturing, growling, snapping, snarling, barking, intimidation and can escalate to full on fighting in a flash. So if you kenneled your dog knowing full well he would be having play dates with other dogs you should understand the risk of injury. At my current job we put all puppies in with the small dogs but they can still get hurt. There are only so many precautions you can take when allowing a multitude of dogs to inhibit one run. They are dogs, yes we supervise doggy daycare with two of us in both the middle and large size dog runs so we can prevent escalations of negative behavior when possible but we are human and cannot catch every single movement of every dog in the run at once so sometimes things do escalate to a serious altercation but we do our best to put an end to it as quickly and efficiently as possible. But it should be understood from dog owners who allow their dogs to be put in a group run that accidents and incidents do happen. 

I know how difficult it is to keep your eye on every single dog. People come in with personal requests concerning their dogs and sometimes just watching the group as a whole can be overwhelming without owners requesting that their dog not be allowed to rough house, or not to let them get dirty or slobbered on, don't let them jump ect. My favorite request was from the owner of a bearded collie. It was the end of winter and that particular day it was 50 degrees so the snow was melting and on and off rain and I was told that this dog could not get wet. It was rediculous, I had to put him on leash to go outside and he was treated like the step child by all the other dogs. As soon as I went to put the lead on this dogs the other dogs would just go for him (bullying behavior barking, mock charges ect) they just knew he was "different" because the owner gave him those restrictions .


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I however do understand the concern about the weight loss. They could have atleast contacted you when they noticed the weight loss was significant to inform you that they have noticed and are keeping an eye on him or something. I imagine it was a huge shock to see him for the first time with his injury AND the weight loss. You should have been informed well before you picked him up IMO.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I remember we looked after out friends bc, him and dexter took off running in an open space and they got so into beating eachother, chase hit a fence. Cut the tip of his ear clean off, no dog fights or mistreatment, just a simple accident. Also some fogs wont eat for a few days while in a new place. My moms bc wont eat when she comes here, I dont know why. She certainly is not mistreated.


----------



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

Very interesting. I just picked my big boy up from 13 nights in a kennel, for the first time. NEVER AGAIN. My vet even recommendedthis kennel. My boy was 42kgs when we dropped him off and I can't bring myself to weigh him. He is so thin, even his skull you can feel the bones there. What this kennel did was say, "his a bit wet as he just knocked his water bucket over". But they had just washed him, very good you say. No after he crawled into the car and fell straight to sleep we got him home to find green mucus pouring out his nose and lots of sneezing. He has a cut on his eye and fur off his back legs. His on antibiotics now and eating so much food it's unbelievable. 
They did say they have never seen a GSD run so much and he had a great time.
Never again, Hawaii was good but not that good,
Aussie Steve


----------

